# blue tetras & female crayfish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here are my blue tetras and my female crayfish who just spent her first night in the same tank as my male


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice crayfish, you looking to get eggs????


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

what is that other fish with hem?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Nice crayfish, you looking to get eggs????
> [snapback]1036410[/snapback]​


not really trying, but if it happens then thats all good











Avatar~God said:


> what is that other fish with hem?
> [snapback]1036539[/snapback]​


shown in these pics:
with the blue tetras - red belly piranha
with the crayfish - severum, tetras and a danio


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice crayfish, you looking to get eggs????
> ...










i forgot your red is a wuss

but great looking crayfish


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

how do you tell the male and female crayfish apart?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those tetras might not last too long unless your P is that big of a wuss.:laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > mashunter18 said:
> ...


my reds are not wuses, they are just social











red&black said:


> how do you tell the male and female crayfish apart?
> [snapback]1036714[/snapback]​


males of this species have red on there claws (picture attached of my male)



waspride said:


> Those tetras might not last too long unless your P is that big of a wuss.:laugh:
> [snapback]1036895[/snapback]​


there were 2 piranhas in the tank then, now I have 4


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i really like that creyfish its darker color


----------

